# Good Dep!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The other day we had a couple friends over to help muck out the shelter.
One of them had never been in with the goats before but everything was fine.
Today however, the "new" guy started petting one of the does. Deputy got up with a low throaty growl & started to slowly walked over. 
Meantime our other friend told him he better take his hands off the goat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! What a good boy...sounds like he is very devoted to "his" goats. :thumb:


----------

